# what is this fish?



## comando489 (Jul 6, 2007)

i do not think it is a piranha because of the size but what is it? 

a paco?

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_aug2007/PiranhaOnSteroids.htm


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a payara but I could be wrong.:? Edit: Not close to payara.

The name Piranha on Steroids is just wrong.:evil: What are they trying to do? Strike fear that piranhas really eat flesh?:roll: I don't think that fish even suits in the genus _Serrasalmidae_.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, it's confirmed as a Goliath African Tigerfish (_Hydrocynus goliath_).
http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/wild/hydrocynus.htm


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

What Lupin said. However, it is a characin, so piranha on steriods is not entirely inapt. However, it's in the family Alestidae, so more apt would be a Congo Tetra on PCP.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Very cool fish and have become quite available in this hobby as of the last few years.


----------



## Mating Slinkys (Apr 17, 2007)

Heh, i just showed those pics to my housemates nephew and he ran and hid behind the sofa. Now that'd be a cool reaction to a tank!


----------



## goldfish_forever (Sep 13, 2007)

AFRICAN TIGERFISH (Hydrocynus goliath)
FAMILY: Alestiidae (African tetras)
TYPE: Characins
CHARACTER: Aggressive
ORIGIN: Africa
MAX. SIZE: 70" (approx. 170 cm)
DIET: Carnivore
MISC: ideal pH range from 6.5 - 7.5, one of the most fearsome predators freshwater has ever known


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

more like nessie from the loch. :/


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

will it fit in my nano?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

xingumike said:


> will it fit in my nano?


Not even if you run it through a cuisinart first. :twisted: 
That's a whole lot of fish.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

xingumike said:


> will it fit in my nano?


no but your nano will fit in *it*


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

pmsl i really hope no one thought i was actually wondering.....


----------



## CIXLID69 (Sep 24, 2007)

That is one mean looking mother :shock:


----------

